# exclusive GPU for KVM-guest

## robak

hi.

i'm just playing around with KVM-virtualisation and i'm wondering if there is a way to stop the x-server  (yes, thats easy  :Wink:  ) and boot a kvm-guest and bind the graphicscard to it (thats the hard thing).

the result should be that eg windose could run games with nearly full speed but gentoo is still running "in the background" so that no reboot is necessary to switch between both systems.

----------

## Etal

I've never tried it and I'm not sure how it whether it would work like that, but this may be what you're looking for:

http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/How_to_assign_devices_with_VT-d_in_KVM

----------

## Mad Merlin

Yes, you can, if your hardware supports VT-d. However, it won't work yet. Passing through a graphics card to the guest requires a bunch of extra trickery in software that simply has not been done yet. Also, you'd physically need two graphics cards, simply stopping X isn't sufficient.

----------

